# Must SEE VIDEO from GGRLC for all Golden Ret. Lovers...



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I received this from my friend Tammy who is with Gulf South Goldens.

This video is from GGRLC Rescue,
http://www.ggrlc.org/


*This is such an awesome video


Link to site: http://www.petplace.com/dog-videos.aspx?p=74*


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was awesome!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes it was AWESOME! 

sniff - please pass the tissues.......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Crying now...... those sweet babies are their own most powerful voices.... if only more humans would listen. SUPER video !!!! I want them all.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That was amazing...so wonderful!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You Karen - How can anyone watch that and not want to run out and do anything and everything they can to help our GoldenKids??


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

wow! that was an amazing and heart-wrenching video. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I cried, too*

I cried too, because I'm sad that so many wonderful dogs are thrown away, but also cried happy tears. that there are so *MANY WONDERFUL GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUES and mixed breed rescues AND FOSTERS OUT there that save these precious babies, OLD AS WELL AS YOUNG!!*
Many of the Angels are ON THIS FORUM!!!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Always great to see tributes like that to these special dogs to remind us why we do this!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw this on youtube last week Makes you try harder seeing all those sweet faces


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just bumping this so everyone has the chance to view it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Awesome video and someone please pass the tissues when you are done with them. It makes me so sad to see them as the before but so happy to see the after. Bless everyone that is involved in rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awesome and Touching Video..*

This is such an awesome and touching video!

Please watch it!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I cried like a baby!! What a beautiful video. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, that was incredible! Thanks so much for sharing. It makes me want to go rescue one...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I cried while watching it. Actually, I am still crying. The happy endings are so sweet, but the beginnings break my heart. I forwarded it on to my rescue folks and asked them if we could put something together like that. 

It brings back memories of my Tess who was a throwaway at 10 and was my heart dog for the 2 1/2 years she was here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cried*

I cried too, but happy endings!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful video..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How could anyone with a heart not cry watchng that?

That song fits so perfectly with rescue! Don't know why I didn't realize it before!

Such an awesome video. And it sure makes me think I should NEVER get another puppy from a breeder. Those goldens need us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump-A Must See Video*

Bump-A must see video.

Starts out sad but gets happy!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I now just got around to watching this...... WOW that was well put together and does really make you want to go out and help more Goldens in need. 
The "before" pictures are so sad, and their eyes show it. However those "after" pictures are a 100% turn around with happy loving Goldens. No sadness in their eyes anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for this wonderful video!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

that was wonderful! thank you for sharing it


----------

